# DR Pepper Bottles



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Very nice Dr. Pepper Bottles diffrent style diffrent looks. Tom Buck Columbus Ga on the bottom


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

I have the same two variations, the clear one has Columbus-Zanesville, O and dated 1946 on the bottom, and the green one has Roberson on the bottom, dated 1955 on the bottom.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice bottles guys. I'd like to get the aqua version. I have a clear debossed bottle from Uniontown, PA.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 17, 2019)

I have three versions of that bottle, two are marked St. Louis, Mo. Also found a picture of the local Dr. Pepper Bottling Co. with trucks, ca 1930's


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> I have three versions of that bottle, two are marked St. Louis, Mo. Also found a picture of the local Dr. Pepper Bottling Co. with trucks, ca 1930'sView attachment 193267View attachment 193267View attachment 193268View attachment 193268


Hmmm....for some reason your pics won't show up...


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 17, 2019)

For some reason I had trouble uploading pic, this new format had me confused for a bit. I didn't want to show them so big! 
Hopefully I got it now.


----------



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Did you see pics I havent cleaned them or anything yet.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

bottle-bud said:


> For some reason I had trouble uploading pic, this new format had me confused for a bit. I didn't want to show them so big!
> Hopefully I got it now.


I was having the same issue at first, I've been choosing the thumbnail option and getting correct size pics.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

Horace said:


> Did you see pics I havent cleaned them or anything yet.


Yes, your pics showed up...


----------



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks did you see the green liquor bottle I have on here?


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

Horace said:


> Thanks did you see the green liquor bottle I have on here?


Yes I did, but not sure about it, others here may know.


----------



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------

